# Removing snails from plants



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I have just ordered some anubias 'petite', needle leaf java fern, and bolbitis heudelotti. They come from tanks with snails. I have snails in my tank, but they are all apple snails, so their numbers are relatively easy to control. I don't think I want any more snails. Can anyone tell me how to dip the plants to remove the snails and snail eggs before I put them in the tank? I've found places online that suggest using bleach, but doing so makes me nervous 'cuz I know that it can be fatal for fish as well. I've heard that peroxide works and is safer for fish. Suggestions or opinions on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

christian_cowgirlGSR said:


> I have just ordered some anubias 'petite', needle leaf java fern, and bolbitis heudelotti. They come from tanks with snails. I have snails in my tank, but they are all apple snails, so their numbers are relatively easy to control. I don't think I want any more snails. Can anyone tell me how to dip the plants to remove the snails and snail eggs before I put them in the tank? I've found places online that suggest using bleach, but doing so makes me nervous 'cuz I know that it can be fatal for fish as well. I've heard that peroxide works and is safer for fish. Suggestions or opinions on this would be greatly appreciated!


Go to Wal-Mart and buy a bottle of "Clear Water". It's made by Jungle Labs.
It is actually Potassium Permanganate. Put some in a pan with water. It should turn a purple/pinkish color. Use a lot of it. Submerge the plants and leave them for five minutes or so.
You can then rinse the plants B4 planting them.
Charles


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You should keep in mind that different plants may have different susceptibilities to various dips. I can tell you that petites do not like to be dipped into Excel for any extended times. I don't know about the permanganate solutions.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

OK. Thank you both for your opinions. I definitely don't want to hurt the plants by dipping them. The plants I've ordered that I'm wanting to remove snails from are anubias 'petite', needle leaf java fern and bolbitis heudelotti. Any idea how these plants will react to Potassium Permanganate?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think those are fine for P.P. You could try one first and see how it goes. I've never had PP hurt any plant. I don't remember specifically if I've done those particular ones.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Bert H said:


> You should keep in mind that different plants may have different susceptibilities to various dips. I can tell you that petites do not like to be dipped into Excel for any extended times. I don't know about the permanganate solutions.


Flourish excel bothers many plants. Like vals for instance.
I use PP to dip plants that I've sold prior to shipment. 
I just want to get rid of "varmints and parasites" for the folks that buy my plants. 
I've shipped Marsilea Minuta, Amazon swords, Ludwigia sp. Cryptocoryne sp., etc.
So far, I've not had any complaints. 
Charles


----------

